# cf475 power rack dip bar?



## 1984jacko (Jul 3, 2010)

hi all

i bought the cf475 power rack with lat attachment second hand about 1 month ago and i would like to get some dip bars for it but i am unsure how they would attach as there is no holes in the support that they attach to if you understand what i mean.

it also doesnt have the holes on the front of the cage, but my mate would be able to drill some holes in for me no problem.

if anyone has the dip bars for this rack could they let me know how they attach.

many thanks matt


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it these dip bars



If so, they just go through the holes in the uprights same as spotters


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

I have that cage (great buy by the way!) and the dip bars go through the actual spotters arms


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

kaos_nw said:


> I have that cage (great buy by the way!) and the dip bars go through the actual spotters arms


+1

I have the same set up and the dip bars go into the safety bars that go between the uprights... work a treat...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha. Just looked at my spotters. I've honestly never noticed the holes in them ...doh

Just as well i have a Power tower... :whistling:


----------



## 1984jacko (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks for all the replys.

the rack is awesome i would recommend to anyone.

my spotter arms dont have holes in them must be an older model.

can some one please measure were the holes are on their's so i can get my mate to drill them for me.

thanks


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here are the dimensions



The hole diameters are 29mm

The distance between them is 570mm. However, you can place them so it suits you perfectly if you are drilling them.

The distance between the dip bars on my tower is 520mm, so somewhere in between the two to suit you.


----------



## 1984jacko (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks alot for that.

is the 10mm measurement not meant to be 100mm as it looks more than 10mm thats all.

have you moved the holes on yours as you said yours are 520mm apart not 570mm?

sorry for all the questions

thanks matt



Tassotti said:


> Here are the dimensions
> 
> View attachment 61954
> 
> ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah your right, it's 100mm (10cm)...

I have a power tower and the dip bars on that are 520mm. Just saying, so you know the range.

I'd say put the bars where they feel comfortable for you. Somewhere between 520-570mm.

Power Tower


----------



## 1984jacko (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks alot.

does your rack have holes on the front of the cage?

do you think it would be worth me getting some drilled into mine?



Tassotti said:


> Yeah your right, it's 100mm (10cm)...
> 
> I have a power tower and the dip bars on that are 520mm. Just saying, so you know the range.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My rack does have holes in the front. I use them for OHP.

I have heard that if you have the rack without holes all the way through, you can swap over the front and rear uprights, and you will then have holes in the front.

Not sure if that's true or not


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Will the bar still be sound drilled? I wonder if the newer version has thicker bars?

I have the old version and was considering drilling, but didnt want to risk weakeneing the spotter bars...


----------



## 1984jacko (Jul 3, 2010)

thats what i said to my mate about swapping the front to back.

i wonder if that would work ok?



Tassotti said:


> My rack does have holes in the front. I use them for OHP.
> 
> I have heard that if you have the rack without holes all the way through, you can swap over the front and rear uprights, and you will then have holes in the front.
> 
> Not sure if that's true or not


----------



## 1984jacko (Jul 3, 2010)

thats what i said to my mate about swapping the front to back.

i wonder if that would work ok?



Tassotti said:


> My rack does have holes in the front. I use them for OHP.
> 
> I have heard that if you have the rack without holes all the way through, you can swap over the front and rear uprights, and you will then have holes in the front.
> 
> Not sure if that's true or not


----------



## 1984jacko (Jul 3, 2010)

good point about the strength of the bar but i think it should be ok



General lee said:


> Will the bar still be sound drilled? I wonder if the newer version has thicker bars?
> 
> I have the old version and was considering drilling, but didnt want to risk weakeneing the spotter bars...


----------

